
Twitter Doesn't Want You Sharing This Link About TV Piracy - donohoe
https://gizmodo.com/twitter-doesnt-want-you-sharing-this-link-about-tv-pira-1834043362/
======
brokensegue
Really doubt Twitter cares. They got a dmca takedown and complied. This is
gizmodo click bait.

~~~
JdeBP
Yes, it is Starz that cares. Hacker News has this covered at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19663229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19663229)
.

